# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  سوال و پیشنهاد طراحی سایت

## peygard

با سلام
اول از همه چیز شرمنده بابت ایجاد تایپیک 
بنده یک سایتی می خوام طراحی کنم ولی متاسفانه زیاد با php اشنا نیستم مشکلات زیادی دارم سایتی که می خوام طراحی کنم به این شکل می باشد 
یک دیتابیس با حجم رکورد بلای 100 میلیون دارم که تمامی رکورد ها ایمیل هستن وقتی کاربر اسم سایتی رو در وردی جستجو سرچ میکنه 10 ایمیل های مربوط به اون سایت رو در ریزالت نشون میده و تمامی ایمیل های مربوطه رو در یک فایل txt برای دانلود میزاره تا این قسمت رو نوشتم مشکل من وصل کردن لینک دانلود ریزالت به خرید هست یعنی کاربر ریزالت را تا وقتی که پرداخت انجام نداده نتونه دانلود کنه 

دوستان اگه راه حلی برای این موضوع دارن ممنون میشم کمک کنن یا اگر کسی هست که بتونه کامل این قالب رو طراحی کنه ممنون میشم هزینه و زمان رو برام پیام خصوصی کنه 

با تشکر

----------


## smghaemi

سلام ، البته میدونم یک مقدار دیر شده ولی میتونستید از وردپرس استفاده کنید و خودتون رو کمتر درگیر کدنویسی کنید.  :چشمک: 
SiteKhoob.com

----------

